

Performance Tuning at Airbnb - How we cut our site load time by 25% - ChrisArchitect
http://nerds.airbnb.com/performance-tuning/

======
bdcravens
Good to remember that most time is lost in the HTTP request, even though
countless developer cycles are lost trying to do sub-100ms optimizations in
server code. (To say nothing about online debates about such optimizations)

~~~
ajacksified
That's certainly what we've encountered; while engineering purity and
cleanliness is _very_ important, from a strict performance angle, most of the
benefit is found by optimizing the number of requests and size of assets. This
is further magnified by heavily-cached applications that don't even hit an
origin server that often.

Of course, once the client side is heavily optimized, the server will be a
next target.

While we're still quite in the midst of working on optimizations and are
nowhere near perfect, we're making good progress and hope that by sharing our
tools and the techniques we've taken to optimize times we can help others with
our issues!

